# New addition to the family



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

Set up as SS currently but will be changed to Fixed as soon as I get a cog.

Originally posted in retro (60's Bianchi) stripped and powder coated to newness. More pics to come but here is my new B.


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks good, what gear ratio are you running ?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Beautiful bike. Isn't that a Stronglight crank ? Love the star.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

Well all I had laying around was a 21 BMX freewheel. The Stronglight crankset came with a 50 tooth large ring. This gives me about 63 inches and at 90 rpms will give me almost 18 MPH of I figure correctly. 27inch wheels with 25mm tires.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

Stronglight crankset. I need to polish or up more. Back in the day there was a lot of art in bikes. A very nice example here. I'm guessing late 60 to early 70...


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

racerx said:


> Stronglight crankset. I need to polish or up more. Back in the day there was a lot of art in bikes. A very nice example here. I'm guessing late 60 to early 70...


That's the crankset on my late, beloved, PX10. Coolest look ever.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

David Loving said:


> That's the crankset on my late, beloved, PX10. Coolest look ever.


PX10, high desirability factor there sir.


----------

